# Live in CA? Your car insurance rates are gonna go through the roof!



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

It's now 100% legal for illegal immigrants to get drivers licenses. How many do you think will be insured? LOL!

California allows illegal immigrants to obtain driver's licenses | Fox News

So California actually passed a state law saying its fine with them to commit federal crimes... _BRILLIANT!_


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

They all drive anyway. What changed...


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> It's now 100% legal for illegal immigrants to get drivers licenses. How many do you think will be insured? LOL!
> 
> California allows illegal immigrants to obtain driver's licenses | Fox News
> 
> So California actually passed a state law saying its fine with them to commit federal crimes... _BRILLIANT!_


I don't think it's going to matter much, they are driving anyway. We got rear ended by a lady that was an illegal. What happen; she was found guilty, ordered to pay for repairs, then skipped town so we had to pay to fix our car. Do you think the local police are going to help? lol


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

California also has the most mentally ill people on the road, because of anti-discrimination laws, mental illness cannot detour a person in California from getting a license.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only issuing drivers licenses to make it easier to vote.
In Wisconsin undocumented citizens have been driving for years DA's will not prosecute. If they have an accident they just walk away.
Next to imposable to get them into court. If you do judge will just tell you that is why you have insurance and dismiss it.
Been there done that twice.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess its gonna cost the state more to make the road signs bi-lingual too....


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Only issuing drivers licenses to make it easier to vote.
> In Wisconsin undocumented citizens have been driving for years DA's will not prosecute. If they have an accident they just walk away.
> Next to imposable to get them into court. If you do judge will just tell you that is why you have insurance and dismiss it.
> Been there done that twice.


My daughter in Phx. had her car sideswiped she chased em down and as it happened PPD was there and arrested them DUI. Made bail disappeared probably back two weeks later under a different name maybe Reyes instead of Ruiz. Conversely had a nurse on the job whose husband was in an accident with illegals who sued them. They wanted to counter sue and were told you have to get the Mexican Consulates permission to sue Mexican Nationals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> My daughter in Phx. had her car sideswiped she chased em down and as it happened PPD was there and arrested them DUI. Made bail disappeared probably back two weeks later under a different name maybe Reyes instead of Ruiz. Conversely had a nurse on the job whose husband was in an accident with illegals who sued them. They wanted to counter sue and were told you have to get the Mexican Consulates permission to sue Mexican Nationals.


 Driver that totaled daughters car lives in Watertown paid big bucks after months of fight the court got a warrant issued . Police served it the man cam to the door the police knew him he said that is not my name, Jose no live here anymore. To this day he is still driving around town.
Police said nothing we can do Judge not interested DA will not talk about it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While I disagree with the legislation there are some intiguing elements of stupidity to take note of. It's almost comical and should be news. 

1). The authors of this believe it will reduce ins rates because more people will get insurance. I'll scratch my head on that one.

2). This is funny, for to prevent the criminal from voting the DL is specially marked....but cops can't use that marking against them and call ICE....I'm not making this up. 

3). Employers will be sued if they refuse to hire anyone with said marked DL even though they can go to jail for actually hiring...NO FREEKIN KIDDING. 

You just really got to wonder who thinks this stuff up.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah but it is only a mistmeaner(sp?) to get out of my totaled vehicle and beat about 10K out of them. Further more when they run the red light and come out into the intersection leaving me no place to swerve I don't have to hit the brakes or dodge the driver side door. Just some food for thought...

The longer I live the more I realize this is no longer America, a sovreign nation but more of a Mexican Possesion and we might as well face that fact and just take the American Flag down and hoist the Mexican National Flag and start speaking Spanish. We have let them have this country and we let them take it from us without so much as firing one single shot in the process. Now that's just pathetic!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Dear God I'm glad I don't live in the Communist State of California.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Yeah but it is only a mistmeaner(sp?) to get out of my totaled vehicle and beat about 10K out of them. Further more when they run the red light and come out into the intersection leaving me no place to swerve I don't have to hit the brakes or dodge the driver side door. Just some food for thought...
> 
> The longer I live the more I realize this is no longer America, a sovreign nation but more of a Mexican Possesion and we might as well face that fact and just take the American Flag down and hoist the Mexican National Flag and start speaking Spanish. We have let them have this country and we let them take it from us without so much as firing one single shot in the process. Now that's just pathetic!


They have fired plenty of shots, and many Americans have died in this invasion.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My answer has always been the 1 mile kill zone all along the Mex/American border. Nothing enters exits alive, total free fire zone. Along with that, we do again what has done after WWII with "Operation *******" A complete sweep of the US and all illegals removed from this country.


----------

